# Pics of Long Hair



## Celestial (Sep 30, 2009)




----------



## Celestial (Sep 30, 2009)




----------



## Celestial (Sep 30, 2009)




----------



## Celestial (Sep 30, 2009)




----------



## Celestial (Sep 30, 2009)




----------



## Celestial (Sep 30, 2009)




----------



## pookaloo83 (Sep 30, 2009)

Ewwww. That's just way too long.


----------



## Celestial (Sep 30, 2009)




----------



## Odd One (Sep 30, 2009)

That is way too long for me!!! What am i supposed to do with all that? lol


----------



## Celestial (Sep 30, 2009)




----------



## that_1_grrrl (Sep 30, 2009)

I thanked the ones I liked. I really liked the second one. Are we encouraged to post photos also?

ETA: Whew, 8 might be some competition. That is the only way I like blunt ends.


----------



## Celestial (Sep 30, 2009)




----------



## Celestial (Sep 30, 2009)




----------



## Celestial (Sep 30, 2009)




----------



## Celestial (Sep 30, 2009)




----------



## Celestial (Sep 30, 2009)




----------



## that_1_grrrl (Sep 30, 2009)

I think textured hair looks better long because it does fly away and cling as much. I could be wrong.


----------



## Celestial (Sep 30, 2009)




----------



## Celestial (Sep 30, 2009)




----------



## Celestial (Sep 30, 2009)




----------



## Celestial (Sep 30, 2009)

pic removed at the request of the site owner at long tresses.


----------



## Celestial (Sep 30, 2009)




----------



## Celestial (Sep 30, 2009)




----------



## isabella09 (Sep 30, 2009)

Wow, long indeed! Beautiful hair thanks for sharing.


----------



## Celestial (Sep 30, 2009)




----------



## Junebug D (Sep 30, 2009)

Yeah.... WL is fine for me.


----------



## Celestial (Sep 30, 2009)




----------



## Celestial (Sep 30, 2009)




----------



## Celestial (Sep 30, 2009)




----------



## Celestial (Sep 30, 2009)




----------



## Celestial (Sep 30, 2009)




----------



## Celestial (Sep 30, 2009)




----------



## Celestial (Sep 30, 2009)

http://rds.yahoo.com/_ylt=A0WTb_w28...ket.com/albums/v53/littlehideko/long_hair.jpg


----------



## Celestial (Sep 30, 2009)




----------



## Celestial (Sep 30, 2009)




----------



## Celestial (Sep 30, 2009)




----------



## Celestial (Sep 30, 2009)




----------



## Celestial (Sep 30, 2009)




----------



## Celestial (Sep 30, 2009)




----------



## Celestial (Sep 30, 2009)




----------



## Celestial (Sep 30, 2009)




----------



## Celestial (Sep 30, 2009)




----------



## Celestial (Sep 30, 2009)




----------



## Celestial (Sep 30, 2009)




----------



## Celestial (Sep 30, 2009)




----------



## Celestial (Sep 30, 2009)




----------



## Celestial (Sep 30, 2009)

When I think of long these photos come to mind. I didn't find any pics of black women with these lengths. If anyone can find any, please post.


----------



## Celestial (Sep 30, 2009)




----------



## Celestial (Sep 30, 2009)




----------



## Celestial (Sep 30, 2009)




----------



## Celestial (Sep 30, 2009)




----------



## Celestial (Sep 30, 2009)




----------



## Celestial (Sep 30, 2009)

pic removed at the request of the site owner at long tresses.


----------



## Celestial (Sep 30, 2009)




----------



## Celestial (Sep 30, 2009)




----------



## Celestial (Sep 30, 2009)




----------



## Celestial (Sep 30, 2009)




----------



## Celestial (Sep 30, 2009)




----------



## Celestial (Sep 30, 2009)




----------



## Celestial (Sep 30, 2009)

pic removed at the request of the site owner at long tresses.


----------



## Celestial (Sep 30, 2009)

Some of the pics the hair is too long, but I'm loving all of it.


----------



## Celestial (Sep 30, 2009)




----------



## Celestial (Sep 30, 2009)




----------



## Celestial (Sep 30, 2009)




----------



## Celestial (Sep 30, 2009)




----------



## Celestial (Sep 30, 2009)




----------



## Celestial (Sep 30, 2009)




----------



## Celestial (Sep 30, 2009)




----------



## Celestial (Sep 30, 2009)




----------



## Celestial (Sep 30, 2009)




----------



## Celestial (Sep 30, 2009)




----------



## Celestial (Sep 30, 2009)




----------



## Celestial (Sep 30, 2009)




----------



## Celestial (Sep 30, 2009)




----------



## Celestial (Sep 30, 2009)




----------



## Celestial (Sep 30, 2009)




----------



## Celestial (Sep 30, 2009)

pic removed at the request of the site owner at long tresses.


----------



## Celestial (Sep 30, 2009)




----------



## Celestial (Sep 30, 2009)




----------



## Celestial (Sep 30, 2009)




----------



## Celestial (Sep 30, 2009)




----------



## Celestial (Sep 30, 2009)




----------



## Celestial (Sep 30, 2009)




----------



## Celestial (Sep 30, 2009)




----------



## Celestial (Sep 30, 2009)




----------



## Celestial (Sep 30, 2009)




----------



## Celestial (Sep 30, 2009)




----------



## Celestial (Sep 30, 2009)

Too extreme


----------



## Celestial (Sep 30, 2009)




----------



## Celestial (Sep 30, 2009)




----------



## Celestial (Sep 30, 2009)




----------



## Celestial (Sep 30, 2009)




----------



## Celestial (Sep 30, 2009)




----------



## Celestial (Sep 30, 2009)




----------



## Celestial (Sep 30, 2009)




----------



## Celestial (Sep 30, 2009)




----------



## Celestial (Sep 30, 2009)

​


----------



## Celestial (Sep 30, 2009)




----------



## Celestial (Sep 30, 2009)




----------



## Celestial (Sep 30, 2009)




----------



## Celestial (Sep 30, 2009)




----------



## Celestial (Sep 30, 2009)

​


----------



## Celestial (Sep 30, 2009)

​


----------



## Celestial (Sep 30, 2009)

​


----------



## Lita (Sep 30, 2009)

Thanks!


HAPPY HAIR GROWING!


----------



## Celestial (Sep 30, 2009)

​


----------



## Celestial (Sep 30, 2009)

​


----------



## Celestial (Sep 30, 2009)




----------



## Celestial (Sep 30, 2009)

​


----------



## Nice Lady (Sep 30, 2009)

Some of this hair is not flattering but making me regurtating and nauseating.


----------



## Celestial (Sep 30, 2009)




----------



## Celestial (Sep 30, 2009)

​


----------



## Celestial (Sep 30, 2009)




----------



## Celestial (Sep 30, 2009)




----------



## Celestial (Sep 30, 2009)




----------



## Celestial (Sep 30, 2009)




----------



## Celestial (Sep 30, 2009)




----------



## Celestial (Sep 30, 2009)




----------



## Celestial (Sep 30, 2009)




----------



## Celestial (Sep 30, 2009)




----------



## Celestial (Sep 30, 2009)




----------



## Celestial (Sep 30, 2009)




----------



## Celestial (Sep 30, 2009)




----------



## Celestial (Sep 30, 2009)




----------



## Celestial (Sep 30, 2009)




----------



## Celestial (Sep 30, 2009)




----------



## Celestial (Sep 30, 2009)




----------



## Celestial (Sep 30, 2009)




----------



## Celestial (Sep 30, 2009)




----------



## Celestial (Sep 30, 2009)




----------



## Celestial (Sep 30, 2009)




----------



## Celestial (Sep 30, 2009)




----------



## Celestial (Sep 30, 2009)




----------



## Celestial (Sep 30, 2009)




----------



## Celestial (Sep 30, 2009)




----------



## Celestial (Sep 30, 2009)




----------



## Celestial (Sep 30, 2009)




----------



## Jhuidah (Sep 30, 2009)

Celestial said:


>



All this chick is missing is a nekkid baby, because this looks like a bearskin rug. Trying to fool us with this animal pelt on her head.


----------



## Celestial (Sep 30, 2009)

that_1_grrrl said:


> I thanked the ones I liked. I really liked the second one. Are we encouraged to post photos also?
> 
> ETA: Whew, 8 might be some competition. That is the only way I like blunt ends.


 
If you want to post photos you can. The pics are for fun and good to look at.


----------



## Celestial (Sep 30, 2009)




----------



## Celestial (Sep 30, 2009)




----------



## Celestial (Sep 30, 2009)




----------



## Celestial (Sep 30, 2009)




----------



## TeeWhyAre (Sep 30, 2009)

This is the only pic i've seen of this womans hair. I learned of her by reaching the archives way back when. Her website and fotki have been shut down. I searched and searched and my skills led me to this pic. I am in love.

MIDNITECURLS:


----------



## Celestial (Sep 30, 2009)




----------



## Celestial (Sep 30, 2009)




----------



## CurlyMoo (Sep 30, 2009)

This is so inspiring. When I need a pick me up I will come into this thread. I love the pictures Celeste. Thank you. Ladies don't be immature there is beauty in all hairtypes, just add pictures of your own. I'm growing hair to my thighs and it is not digusting.


----------



## leleepop (Sep 30, 2009)

Tips please!!


----------



## remilaku (Sep 30, 2009)

Love it! Can't wait for mine to get that long!


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll (Sep 30, 2009)

Dang, NO sistas?


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll (Sep 30, 2009)

Thanks, Geelove.


----------



## Kranbery (Sep 30, 2009)

Celestial said:


>




My friend has hair like this.  It is fire red and very pretty.  She takes great care of it and I got a lot of good tips from her .


----------



## poookie (Sep 30, 2009)

Celestial said:


>




her hair probably stank 

i'm sorry!!


----------



## poookie (Sep 30, 2009)

i'd be in HEAVEN if i had that much hair to bun.  imagine all the unique bunned styles you could do with that much hair!  and then when it's sexy time between you and SO, & you unfurl that bun and swang it all around... ugh!  can't WAIT until i have hair this long!


----------



## Encore (Sep 30, 2009)

I wanna see some black womennn


----------



## Tee (Sep 30, 2009)

OP you can't find any pic of black women. (beside the 1 you posted)  There are plenty of blk women around here alone with beautiful long hair.


----------



## LatterGlory (Oct 1, 2009)

^^^ oh come on you know you were thinking it ,Tee & Encore just had the chops to say it.


----------



## TeeWhyAre (Oct 1, 2009)

do y'all mean black women other than the ones we already know of from LHCF? I'd be pleased as punch to toss on some black women but the ones I know are from here or from fotki's I've stalked.

Sooooo..

SWEETCASHEW, I hope you don't mind me doing this but you know your hair is amazing: http://regalbal.blogspot.com/


----------



## TeeWhyAre (Oct 1, 2009)

If folks don't mind, I'd be perfectly okay with posting pix of  DSylla, Toy, Sylver, Chicoro, FlowerHair love3:her hair), Sera, and all of the other long haired ladies I can think of from this forum. But offline, I know of none, srry.


----------



## jamaraa (Oct 1, 2009)

poookie said:


> her hair probably stank
> 
> i'm sorry!!


 
Actually, her hair probably smelled great, just not "modern". The Victorians had marvelous hair preparations (all home made, of course) that they would scent w/ EOs. Based on the pic, this woman was probably very wealthy, so her hair would have had the best care.

Moderns are used to things that are highly chemically scented w/ either florals or fruits which was not the case back then. They went more towards things like bergamont, (real) patcholi, and (real) rose or lavendar.


----------



## SelahOco (Oct 1, 2009)

Celestial said:


>



Hair/toilet paper


----------



## vainღ♥♡jane (Oct 1, 2009)

ooh, creepy as all hell!​


----------



## GodivaChocolate (Oct 1, 2009)

when it gets too long it starts to look gross


----------



## beans4reezy (Oct 1, 2009)

OcoLove said:


> Hair/toilet paper


----------



## Harina (Oct 1, 2009)

GeeLove said:


> If folks don't mind, I'd be perfectly okay with posting pix of  DSylla, Toy, Sylver, Chicoro, FlowerHair love3:her hair), Sera, and all of the other long haired ladies I can think of from this forum. But offline, I know of none, srry.



dsylla's hair . well, all of them actually.


----------



## SmilingElephant (Oct 1, 2009)

Celestial said:


>




Oh My GOD!!!! Are those.....Garden Shears?!!! No No No No No!!!!!


----------



## SmilingElephant (Oct 1, 2009)

..........because of this thread....i am definitely stopping at Waistlength.....Hiplenghth _maybe_....but anything beyond just looks weird.

Like you could make clothes for all the naked babies in Africa with all this hair in here!!! (the pics that is.)


----------



## chellero (Oct 1, 2009)

Some of these long hair pics are so nasty looking.  Made my skin crawl.


----------



## topnotch1010 (Oct 1, 2009)

SmilingElephant said:


> ..........because of this thread....i am definitely stopping at Waistlength.....Hiplenghth _maybe_....but anything beyond just looks weird.
> 
> Like you could make clothes for all the naked babies in Africa with all this hair in here!!! (the pics that is.)


 
I was thinking the same thing. I'm thinking about letting it grow to knee length one time and get pics just to say I had it then cut it back off to hip length, if it'll grow that long. (I think it will though if I let it)


----------



## thatscuteright (Oct 1, 2009)




----------



## SmilingElephant (Oct 1, 2009)

topnotch1010 said:


> I was thinking the same thing. I'm thinking about letting it grow to knee length one time and get pics just to say I had it then cut it back off to hip length, if it'll grow that long. (I think it will though if I let it)



Anything is possible...go for it!! At least when you do decide to cut the knee length hair...you decide on what shape to have your ends cut...

I think a U Shape would suit you!


----------



## Miss*Tress (Oct 1, 2009)

SmilingElephant said:


> Oh My GOD!!!! Are those.....Garden Shears?!!! No No No No No!!!!!


And I bet that hair ended up on someone else's head afterwards.


----------



## SmilingElephant (Oct 1, 2009)

Miss*Tress said:


> And I bet that hair ended up on someone else's head afterwards.



 

Too funny!...Thats that Yaki for ya! Lol!!....i don't even know if they call human hair yaki?


----------



## LisaLisa1908 (Oct 1, 2009)

At a certain point, you need a hair cut.  Some of that hair was so uneven that it didn't even look right, and SOME of those chicks needed moisture, stat.

But hey.  Give me full blunt BSL and I'd be satisfied.


----------



## fyb87 (Oct 1, 2009)

Most of the women had hair that was entirely way too long.  Just freakin' gross.  To me once you are able to sit on your hair it is too long.  That is very *UNSANITARY...Eeeeeew.* 

However, I did like the ladies hair is posts 22, 94 and 144.  I think long thick hair or long curly/wavy/kinky hair looks best.  And it needs to look the same from the roots to the tips.  Once the hair starts thinning as it gets longer it is time to cut.  JMHO!


----------



## Mizz Diamonds (Oct 1, 2009)

Celestial said:


>


 
I'm loving the colour and the pic looks so gothic-y


----------



## Eluv (Oct 1, 2009)

OK this is what makes me wonder if terminal length is just a myth.


----------



## JollyGal (Oct 1, 2009)

Yes the hair is VERY long but it's so inspiring.

All the pics display healthy luscious thick hair


----------



## Celestial (Oct 1, 2009)

Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> Dang, NO sistas?


 
I couldn't find any pictures of black women with hair as long as those ladies. Honestly, I didn't find any black women with long hair. I guess the only hope is posting black women with dreads.


----------



## bedazzled (Oct 1, 2009)

Eluv said:


> OK this is what makes me wonder if terminal length is just a myth.




^^ I don't think this means terminal length is just a myth, I just think it means anyone is capable of having a terminal length at the feet & beyond. Hair sheds, so imo there is no way there is no such thing as terminal length. Every cell has a cycle.


----------



## TeeWhyAre (Oct 1, 2009)

fyb87 said:


> Most of the women had hair that was entirely way too long.  Just freakin' gross.  To me once you are able to sit on your hair it is too long.  That is very *UNSANITARY...Eeeeeew.*
> 
> However, I did like the ladies hair is posts 22, 94 and 144.  I think long thick hair or long curly/wavy/kinky hair looks best.  And it needs to look the same from the roots to the tips.  Once the hair starts thinning as it gets longer it is time to cut.  JMHO!




Quit playin, you know you need to add your hair pics to this thread. My hair wants to be like your hair when it grows up.


----------



## Celestial (Oct 1, 2009)

CurlyMoo said:


> This is so inspiring. When I need a pick me up I will come into this thread. I love the pictures Celeste. Thank you. Ladies don't be immature there is beauty in all hairtypes, just add pictures of your own. I'm growing hair to my thighs and it is not digusting.


 
I don't find any of these hair disgusting. I just find many of them too extreme but not disgusting. My dream is thigh length but I know that is just a dream.


----------



## Celestial (Oct 1, 2009)

leleepop said:


> Tips please!!


 
The tips are in growing hair genes.


----------



## Celestial (Oct 1, 2009)

Encore said:


> I wanna see some black womennn


 
Sorry, I couldn't find any black women with long hair or hair this long. If you can find any you can post it.


----------



## Celestial (Oct 1, 2009)

Tee said:


> OP you can't find any pic of black women. (beside the 1 you posted) There are plenty of blk women around here alone with beautiful long hair.


 
No I couldn't find any black women with long hair. If you find any please post it. I'm not even sure how long that black girl hair is but since I came across it on the net I posted it. Every site I came across for long hair were models from Asian, Indian, and Europe. None from Africa or black America.


----------



## leleepop (Oct 1, 2009)

Celestial said:


> The tips are in growing hair genes.


I disagree


----------



## pookaloo83 (Oct 1, 2009)

I hope these pics aren't of members. I just googled and this is what popped up.


----------



## Cien (Oct 1, 2009)

Celestial,
Thanks for taking time to post all of these pics!!

I enjoyed looking at all of this long hair!!


----------



## pookaloo83 (Oct 1, 2009)




----------



## pookaloo83 (Oct 1, 2009)




----------



## pookaloo83 (Oct 1, 2009)




----------



## Celestial (Oct 1, 2009)

Cien Por Ciento said:


> Celestial,
> Thanks for taking time to post all of these pics!!
> 
> I enjoyed looking at all of this long hair!!


 
You're very welcome. I think we all enjoyed looking at them. If you can find any pics posts them on the board.


----------



## pookaloo83 (Oct 1, 2009)




----------



## pookaloo83 (Oct 1, 2009)




----------



## pookaloo83 (Oct 1, 2009)




----------



## Celestial (Oct 1, 2009)




----------



## pookaloo83 (Oct 1, 2009)




----------



## pookaloo83 (Oct 1, 2009)




----------



## pookaloo83 (Oct 1, 2009)




----------



## Celestial (Oct 1, 2009)




----------



## pookaloo83 (Oct 1, 2009)




----------



## Celestial (Oct 1, 2009)




----------



## Celestial (Oct 1, 2009)




----------



## Celestial (Oct 1, 2009)

​


----------



## pookaloo83 (Oct 1, 2009)




----------



## Celestial (Oct 1, 2009)

​


----------



## pookaloo83 (Oct 1, 2009)




----------



## pookaloo83 (Oct 1, 2009)




----------



## Celestial (Oct 1, 2009)

pookaloo83 said:


>


 
That's awesome growth. Where are you finding your pics?


----------



## Celestial (Oct 1, 2009)




----------



## Celestial (Oct 1, 2009)

​


----------



## pookaloo83 (Oct 1, 2009)




----------



## Celestial (Oct 1, 2009)




----------



## pookaloo83 (Oct 1, 2009)




----------



## Celestial (Oct 1, 2009)




----------



## pookaloo83 (Oct 1, 2009)

Celestial said:


> That's awesome growth. Where are you finding your pics?




Google.


----------



## Celestial (Oct 1, 2009)




----------



## Celestial (Oct 1, 2009)

pookaloo83 said:


> Google.


 
What site. I did the same thing and none of the sites show black women. What are you typing. I typed: black women and long hair; photos of black women and long hair; photos of long hair; photos of african american women with long hair, etc...


----------



## Celestial (Oct 1, 2009)




----------



## Celestial (Oct 1, 2009)




----------



## pookaloo83 (Oct 1, 2009)




----------



## Celestial (Oct 1, 2009)

I think the Indians (India) have the most beautiful hair in the world. The thickness, length, color, texture, everything is so blessed and beautiful.


----------



## pookaloo83 (Oct 1, 2009)




----------



## pookaloo83 (Oct 1, 2009)




----------



## Celestial (Oct 1, 2009)




----------



## pookaloo83 (Oct 1, 2009)




----------



## Celestial (Oct 1, 2009)




----------



## Celestial (Oct 1, 2009)




----------



## leleepop (Oct 1, 2009)

pookaloo83 said:


>


----------



## Celestial (Oct 1, 2009)




----------



## pookaloo83 (Oct 1, 2009)




----------



## Celestial (Oct 1, 2009)




----------



## pookaloo83 (Oct 1, 2009)




----------



## Celestial (Oct 1, 2009)




----------



## pookaloo83 (Oct 1, 2009)




----------



## Celestial (Oct 1, 2009)




----------



## Celestial (Oct 1, 2009)




----------



## pookaloo83 (Oct 1, 2009)




----------



## pookaloo83 (Oct 1, 2009)




----------



## thatscuteright (Oct 1, 2009)




----------



## fyb87 (Oct 1, 2009)

GeeLove said:


> Quit playin, you know you need to add your hair pics to this thread. My hair wants to be like your hair when it grows up.


 
*LOL...Thank you kindly!*  * I think everyone has seen my hair already!*

Honestly, my hair has been TL and that was long enough.  Actually most times it was too much.  Once you have to start wearing updo's almost all the time it's no longer worth it to me.  Your hair falling into your food when you eat or cook, falling in the toilet, falling into a baby's diaper when you try to change it...all of that is nasty.  The theory is great though!! 

*Oh, and lets not forget the headaches from wearing your hair up because it is so much hair or the strain it puts on your neck.  I didn't realize this until I got a serious hair cut.*


----------



## baddison (Oct 1, 2009)

pookaloo83 said:


>


 


pookaloo83 said:


>


 

Wow !! Traycee, and SheriLove made google search results?????erplexed


----------



## baddison (Oct 1, 2009)

pookaloo83 said:


>


 

....and Chicoro (spelling??? ) is simply beautiful!!


----------



## jamaraa (Oct 1, 2009)

My overall favs either are the Victorian WW or the modern Indian women. Both have such incredible thickness in addition to the length. As for the modern WW, the hair is far too thin for my tastes. It goes to show that modern White women have drastically diff hair practices than their forebear cuz even if they attain much of the length (the moderns are around about average for the women of the Victorian woman, truth be told), they've lost the thickness.

Those Indian women have DA COLOR (blue black or jet black) which is more impressive to me than the length. Polynesian women are also blessed in the color and length.

As for the sistahs.....LOL, so dreads NOW "count"?!   Too many folks here blow off dread, so I'm a bit surprised to see them included. There are some great examples of "loose" natural and the relaxed. So we see it's poss for BOTH sides to get their flow on!


----------



## vainღ♥♡jane (Oct 1, 2009)

thanks for all the great pics pookaloo​


----------



## pookaloo83 (Oct 1, 2009)

baddison said:


> Wow !! Traycee, and SheriLove made google search results?????erplexed





Yep. All I typed in the search was waist length.


----------



## Celestial (Oct 1, 2009)

jamaraa said:


> My overall favs either are the Victorian WW or the modern Indian women. Both have such incredible thickness in addition to the length. As for the modern WW, the hair is far too thin for my tastes. It goes to show that modern White women have drastically diff hair practices than their forebear cuz even if they attain much of the length (the moderns are around about average for the women of the Victorian woman, truth be told), they've lost the thickness.
> 
> Those Indian women have DA COLOR (blue black or jet black) which is more impressive to me than the length. Polynesian women are also blessed in the color and length.
> 
> *As for the sistahs.....LOL, so dreads NOW "count"?!*  Too many folks here blow off dread, so I'm a bit surprised to see them included. There are some great examples of "loose" natural and the relaxed. So we see it's poss for BOTH sides to get their flow on!


 
Honestly, I put pics of the black women with dreads because I can't find any pic on the net with black women who has hair as long as those other ladies. I couldn't even find pics of black women with "long" hair. That is why I asked how she find her pics.

I found all of the ladies hair beautiful even the thin-haired ladies. Many of them are excessively extreme and that is what makes it so grand and that is why I post them. They're tantalizing to look at. Overall, I have to give it to the women from Indian. I do agree that very long hair is so beautiful if it's thick with texture to it.


----------



## BostonMaria (Oct 11, 2009)

Celestial said:


> Honestly, I put pics of the black women with dreads because I can't find any pic on the net with black women who has hair as long as those other ladies. I couldn't even find pics of black women with "long" hair. That is why I asked how she find her pics.
> 
> I found all of the ladies hair beautiful even the thin-haired ladies. Many of them are excessively extreme and that is what makes it so grand and that is why I post them. They're tantalizing to look at. Overall, I have to give it to the women from Indian. I do agree that very long hair is so beautiful if it's thick with texture to it.



You're not looking in the right place then.  There are tons of black women on Fotki with long hair.  I'm surprised you don't know this.


----------



## Celestial (Oct 11, 2009)

BostonMaria said:


> You're not looking in the right place then. There are tons of black women on Fotki with long hair. *I'm surprised you don't know this*.


 
Then you will have to remain surprise since I never looked at anyone fotki a day in my life. I also don't know how to get to anyone's fotki. I search the _internet_ and not one fotki popped up for black women and long hair. Why didn't you contribute to the thread. You could have posted the black women with long hair if you have their fotkis or whatever. Is fotki a website or do someone have to give me their own personal link?


----------



## locabouthair (Oct 11, 2009)

Celestial said:


> Then you will have to remain surprise since I never looked at anyone fotki a day in my life. I also don't know how to get to anyone's fotki. I search the _internet_ and not one fotki popped up for black women and long hair. Why didn't you contribute to the thread. You could have posted the black women with long hair if you have their fotkis or whatever. Is fotki a website or do someone have to give me their own personal link?



Fotki is a site where people post their pics. For the hair boards many people use it to post hair pics.

Go to this link http://public.fotki.com/redhotlala/hairfotki/

This girl is black with hair past her butt


----------



## suburbanbushbabe (Oct 11, 2009)




----------



## princessnad (Oct 11, 2009)

hope she doesn't mind

http://public.fotki.com/aliahair/hip-length/imgp1748.html

http://public.fotki.com/aliahair/hip-length/afteradayatthebeach.html

http://public.fotki.com/aliahair/hip-length/this-after-my-t-u-i.html


----------



## Lucia (Oct 11, 2009)

GeeLove said:


> This is the only pic i've seen of this womans hair. I learned of her by reaching the archives way back when. Her website and fotki have been shut down. I searched and searched and my skills led me to this pic. I am in love.
> 
> MIDNITECURLS:



MIDNITECURLS:






I LOVE her hair! THanks a mill for posting this, her hair is awe inspiring, she's not on fotki anymore   but if I reached hip length curly with shrinkage I'd stop updating too


----------



## jamaraa (Oct 11, 2009)

Celestial said:


> Then you will have to remain surprise since I never looked at anyone fotki a day in my life. I also don't know how to get to anyone's fotki. I search the _internet_ and not one fotki popped up for black women and long hair. Why didn't you contribute to the thread. You could have posted the black women with long hair if you have their fotkis or whatever. Is fotki a website or do someone have to give me their own personal link?


 
Why don't you learn to use the SEARCH function HERE *Celestial*. Did that ever occur to you? (look above you on this page...there's a seach link)  Many Fotkis are not going to come up on in an engine search beacuse they are set to private.

Haven't you noticed all these women w/ links in their sig?


----------



## Lucia (Oct 11, 2009)

locabouthair said:


> Fotki is a site where people post their pics. For the hair boards many people use it to post hair pics.
> 
> Go to this link http://public.fotki.com/redhotlala/hairfotki/
> 
> This girl is black with hair past her butt


Oh yeah her fotki is very inspiring, she's really nice too, always gives good advice when she's on there.


----------



## Dak (Oct 12, 2009)

OK, I think Celestial created a inspiring thread with pics of long hair. She took the request for black women with long hair pretty gracefully.   Let's not get too critical about the search engine she used.  It's not like anyone commissioned her to do this.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Oct 12, 2009)

Thanks to all the ladies who shared these awesome pics of long hair, regardless of race or ethnicity.  

Hair...it's a beautiful thing


----------



## teysmith (Oct 12, 2009)

Celestial said:


>


 
Love this one!!!


----------



## jamaraa (Oct 12, 2009)

Dak said:


> OK, I think Celestial created a inspiring thread with pics of long hair. She took the request for black women with long hair pretty gracefully. Let's not get too critical about the search engine she used. It's not like anyone commissioned her to do this.


 
Since I made the remark, I'll respond to why I made it. No, nobody asked her/him to do this, but this poster is convinced there are few-no BW w/ long hair (unless you consider ear-shoulder length long). I've been reading her/he posts and appreciate this thread for the pics; however there are plenty of women here w/ links and Fotkis yet she CAN'T find them? *Maybe she/he didn't find BW w/ long hair because they are convinced they don't exist. *

Frankly, I'm thinking she/he is putting these pics up to make Black women feel badly about themselves based on his/her comments. Sorry, but her/his posts speak for themselves. This poster is perfectly capable of defending themselves.


----------



## CaliDiamond (Oct 12, 2009)

Wow. Inspirational!


----------



## msa (Oct 12, 2009)

jamaraa said:


> Since I made the remark, I'll respond to why I made it. No, nobody asked her/him to do this, but this poster is convinced there are few-no BW w/ long hair (unless you consider ear-shoulder length long). I've been reading her/he posts and appreciate this thread for the pics; however there are plenty of women here w/ links and Fotkis yet she CAN'T find them? *Maybe she/he didn't find BW w/ long hair because they are convinced they don't exist. *
> 
> Frankly, I'm thinking she/he is putting these pics up to make Black women feel badly about themselves based on his/her comments. Sorry, but her/his posts speak for themselves. This poster is perfectly capable of defending themselves.



EXACTLY!!

She/he isn't doing this to uplift everyone, that's for doggone sure.


----------



## that_1_grrrl (Oct 12, 2009)

Has no one seen Death Proof? I was drooling over Sydney Poitier's hair the entire time she was on screen. I found my ultimate hair idol in her.


----------



## Shadiyah (Oct 12, 2009)

How much do they get paid for selling their hair???


----------



## BroadstreetBully (Oct 12, 2009)

Controversial opinion:

Long hair seems so much more flattering on women of color. Many WW look aged with long hair, but Polynesian, Black, etc women look so young and exotic with long hair. It's weird. Has anyone else noticed this?


----------



## sharifeh (Oct 12, 2009)

awwww
wowwwww

that was some loooong hair!


----------



## Mane Event (Oct 12, 2009)

BroadstreetBully said:


> Controversial opinion:
> 
> Long hair seems so much more flattering on women of color. Many WW look aged with long hair, but Polynesian, Black, etc women look so young and exotic with long hair. It's weird. Has anyone else noticed this?



I agree! Most WW looked great with long hair if it's bluntly cut and no longer than MBL. Scraggly ends make it appear unkept. That's just my opinion!


----------



## Dak (Oct 12, 2009)

I can't say I've been following Celestials threads, though I did read through this one.  If you have reason to believe this poster is somehow anti-black, well, it might have been better to just say that first rather than attack the search engine she choose.  I don't generally hang out in the hair board.  

Frankly, anything longer than TBL (and even TBL on some of these pictures) just looks freakish to me, nothing to envy, IMO.  What I came away from from looking at all those pics is that thick healthy hair is something to admire.  I know hair is essentially dead, but on some of those pics, the ends looked like they had died again.  





jamaraa said:


> Since I made the remark, I'll respond to why I made it. No, nobody asked her/him to do this, but this poster is convinced there are few-no BW w/ long hair (unless you consider ear-shoulder length long). I've been reading her/he posts and appreciate this thread for the pics; however there are plenty of women here w/ links and Fotkis yet she CAN'T find them? *Maybe she/he didn't find BW w/ long hair because they are convinced they don't exist. *
> 
> Frankly, I'm thinking she/he is putting these pics up to make Black women feel badly about themselves based on his/her comments. Sorry, but her/his posts speak for themselves. This poster is perfectly capable of defending themselves.


----------



## stardust1222 (Oct 12, 2009)

suburbanbushbabe said:


> [/QUOT
> My ultimate dream hair


----------



## Celestial (Oct 12, 2009)

jamaraa said:


> *Why don't you learn to use the SEARCH function HERE Celestial*. Did that ever occur to you? (look above you on this page...there's a seach link) Many Fotkis are not going to come up on in an engine search beacuse they are set to private.
> 
> Haven't you noticed all these women w/ links in their sig?


 
I never ever noticed the search function and never ever thought if there is one, but since you mention it I now see the search function. In all honesty, I'm not fanatical about LHCF so I don't go around searching for things on this site. I just post and read postings to me or go about and read a thread.


----------



## Bint Yusef (Oct 12, 2009)

pookaloo83 said:


>


 Are we sure this isnt a weave?


----------



## amara11 (Oct 12, 2009)

pookaloo83 said:


>




She's pretty


----------



## jamaraa (Oct 12, 2009)

Celestial said:


> I never ever noticed the search function and never ever thought if there is one, but since you mention it I now see the search function. In all honesty, I'm not fanatical about LHCF so I don't go around searching for things on this site. I just post and read postings to me or go about and read a thread.


 
You don't have to be a fanatic to notice the search function sweets. I wish more people used it rather than posting the same question 1,000 times. You found all these pics of WW and Asians (obivously seraching is not unfamiliar to you, so you could have found some of BW if you'd chosen. Funny that this is your thread, but other women provided pics of BW. 

Anyway, I do thank you for taking the time to post the pics, esp the historical ones.


----------



## CurlyMoo (Oct 12, 2009)

BroadstreetBully said:


> Controversial opinion:
> 
> Long hair seems so much more flattering on women of color. Many WW look aged with long hair, but Polynesian, Black, etc women look so young and exotic with long hair. It's weird. Has anyone else noticed this?


 
I think it makes us look younger. Especially when it's in it's natural state.


----------



## Celestial (Oct 12, 2009)

jamaraa said:


> You don't have to be a fanatic to notice the search function sweets. I wish more people used it rather than posting the same question 1,000 times. You found all these pics of WW and Asians (obivously seraching is not unfamiliar to you, so you could have found some of BW if you'd chosen. Funny that this is your thread, but other women provided pics of BW.
> 
> Anyway, I do thank you for taking the time to post the pics, esp the historical ones.


 
I never, ever noticed the search button until you mentioned it. I used the internet to find pictures of long hair and there were no pictures of black women with long hair on the net even when you specifically search for it. These pics that these women provided of black women did not come from an internet search. They must have come from private fotkis that they have access to or know about. The pics of the nonblack women is a treat because we still didn't see pics of black women who has hair as long as theirs. So it was indeed an eye-opener.


----------



## CurlyMoo (Oct 12, 2009)




----------



## CurlyMoo (Oct 12, 2009)




----------



## pookaloo83 (Oct 12, 2009)

Celestial said:


> I never, ever noticed the search button until you mentioned it. I used the internet to find pictures of long hair and there were no pictures of black women with long hair on the net even when you specifically search for it. These pics that these women provided of black women did not come from an internet search. They must have come from private fotkis that they have access to or know about. The pics of the nonblack women is a treat because we still didn't see pics of black women who has hair as long as theirs. *So it was indeed an eye-opener.*





I searched with google for my pics. What do you mean by the bolded?


----------



## jamaraa (Oct 12, 2009)

Jada...how can we forget about her? Her hair is lovely.


----------



## pookaloo83 (Oct 12, 2009)

CurlyMoo said:


>







She's pretty.


----------



## CurlyMoo (Oct 12, 2009)




----------



## CurlyMoo (Oct 12, 2009)

http://www.ethioplanet.com/news/2009/04/14/ethioplanetcom-exclusive-photo-princess-kemeria/


EthioPlanet.com EXCLUSIVE Photo: Princess Kemeria

April 14, 2009 (Ethioplanet.com) – Last week, EthioPlanet.com revealed the name of the mysterious woman who until then was only known as the “Ethiopian Woman” Count Alexandre de Lesseps had apparently fallen for.

There were some disputes in the blogosphere as to the veracity of what EthioPlanet revealed. To avoid unnecessary defamation, we’ve now released a picture to go along with the name.

The featured photograph was taken in a limousine during a recent trip to Addis Ababa (capital of the AU), Ethiopia.

A source, close to the couple, told EthioPlanet.com that the Count and the Princess were traveling in Ethiopia to promote micro-finance for Ethiopian women.

“They also have plans to open an orphanage in her hometown of Jimma, and to create in Addis Ababa, a museum of African history,” the source added.

Alexandre de Lesseps, 59, was raised in Khartoum, Sudan and in Tangiers, Morocco.

Microfinancing is, of course, nothing new to the Count. He is, among other things, an entrepreneur, investment banker, and has pioneered microfinancing in developing nations.

He is President of London based Coral Capital Ltd and Pandaw Investment Hldgs in Hong Kong. He is also co-founder and President of Blue Orchard Finance S.A., a leading micro finance management company based in Geneva.

More pictures will be released in the coming days featuring the couple together on their trip to Ethiopia.


----------



## jamaraa (Oct 12, 2009)

Celestial said:


> I never, ever noticed the search button until you mentioned it. I used the internet to find pictures of long hair and there were no pictures of black women with long hair on the net even when you specifically search for it. These pics that these women provided of black women did not come from an internet search. They must have come from private fotkis that they have access to or know about. *The pics of the nonblack women is a treat because we still didn't see pics of black women who has hair as long as theirs.* So it was indeed an eye-opener.


 
Again, you show your hand. This is besides the point about their hair being as longer than BW's...it's that these BW have long hair. (LOL...it should pass your ear length test, right?) *We readers are primarily interested in BLACK WOMEN w/ long hair.This is the whole raison d'etre of this site.* These women, however much we admire their hair, can never be realtisic inspo for us.


----------



## Celestial (Oct 12, 2009)

pookaloo83 said:


> I searched with google for my pics. What do you mean by the bolded?


 
I don't believe you and I'm not going to go back and forth with you about it.


----------



## Celestial (Oct 12, 2009)

jamaraa said:


> Again, you show your hand. This is besides the point about their hair being as longer than BW's...it's that these BW have long hair. (LOL...it should pass your ear length test, right?) *We readers are primarily interested in BLACK WOMEN w/ long hair.This is the whole raison d'etre of this site.* These women, however much we admire their hair, can never be realtisic inspo for us.


 
Why are you starting arguments with me. I posted pics of long hair and everyone enjoyed it. It was a treat an eye-opener. It was different; something many of us never saw before. Even with the pics of the black women the pics of the nonblack women were different and much of an eye-opener. What are you arguing about?


----------



## CurlyMoo (Oct 12, 2009)

Owner of Hairobics and fellow LHCF member Stephanie Suther.


----------



## CurlyMoo (Oct 12, 2009)




----------



## BeetleBug (Oct 12, 2009)

How was it a treat? I found most of the hair pics overwhelming and unflattering.


----------



## CurlyMoo (Oct 12, 2009)




----------



## CurlyMoo (Oct 12, 2009)




----------



## jamaraa (Oct 12, 2009)

Celestial said:


> Why are you starting arguments with me. I posted pics of long hair and everyone enjoyed it. It was a treat an eye-opener. It was different; something many of us never saw before. Even with the pics of the black women the pics of the nonblack women were different and much of an eye-opener. What are you arguing about?


 
Starting an argument w/ you? Gimme a break, I'm simply responding to what you write....another purpose of a messageboard. Please don't act like we've NEVER seen pics of women w/ long hair before either. Pics of non Black women w/ long hair aren't a novelty...pics of BW are. I * DID* thank you for posting the pics that you did post.

I asked you why you didn't post ANY pics of BW in a thread you started......there's nothing argumentative in that question really. After all, it's rather odd on a site where most of the members are BW and the focus is on care of African textures, not Euro or Asian.


----------



## Celestial (Oct 12, 2009)

march87 said:


> How was it a treat? I found most of the hair pics overwhelming and unflattering.


 
You're different. It was indeed a treat to those who enjoyed it.


----------



## CurlyMoo (Oct 12, 2009)




----------



## jamaraa (Oct 12, 2009)

Yay...*Stephanie Struthers!* The original *knee length* sistah! 



CurlyMoo said:


>


----------



## CurlyMoo (Oct 12, 2009)

not working


----------



## Celestial (Oct 12, 2009)

CurlyMoo said:


>


 
I'm familar with this pic. Though the longest part of her hair is thinner this is so inspiring to see someone with very thick kinky hair in this health and length.


----------



## jamaraa (Oct 12, 2009)

march87 said:


> How was it a treat? I found most of the hair pics overwhelming and unflattering.


 
Maybe to those who HOPE they get the texture even if they don't get the length?  Ain't happenin' cousin.


----------



## CurlyMoo (Oct 12, 2009)




----------



## CurlyMoo (Oct 12, 2009)




----------



## jamaraa (Oct 12, 2009)

Stephanie is one of the original Black hair gurus...Wanakee and Cathy Howse vintage. Only her hair is knee length folks. She's a VERY sweet lady too.


----------



## CurlyMoo (Oct 12, 2009)




----------



## Celestial (Oct 12, 2009)

jamaraa said:


> Starting an argument w/ you? Gimme a break, I'm simply responding to what you write....another purpose of a messageboard. Please don't act like we've NEVER seen pics of women w/ long hair before either. *Pics of non Black women w/ long hair aren't a novelty*...pics of BW are. I *DID* thank you for posting the pics that you did post.
> 
> *I asked you why you didn't post ANY pics of BW in a thread you started.*.....there's nothing argumentative in that question really. After all, it's rather odd on a site where most of the members are BW and the focus is on care of African textures, not Euro or Asian.


 
There is something about you. Those pics of those nonblack women with hair that long is a NOVELTY. Second, I don't have to answer to you and I thought LHCF had other races who are members here. This site is not just for black women and trust me there aren't just black women on this site. The members are focus on any texture or maybe they're not focus on any texture. If they are focused only on African textures they can go to nappturality because this site is not focused only on African textures.


----------



## jamaraa (Oct 12, 2009)

*Marsha Hunt*...who recently lost her hair to breast cancer. It's growing back tho.


----------



## CurlyMoo (Oct 12, 2009)




----------



## amara11 (Oct 12, 2009)

Celestial is baiting yall in the worst way.


----------



## RedVelvet310 (Oct 12, 2009)

I dunno, when I came in here I expected to see women of African descent with long hair..  Anyhoo *exits thread*

ETA: OH! *after looking at the last pages*


----------



## CurlyMoo (Oct 12, 2009)

Full photo of Tamara Dobson:


----------



## jamaraa (Oct 12, 2009)

For those who didn't know...Marsha was actually in the play "Hair" back in the 60s.  She even looks fierce 60+ years old and w/ her post chemo hair!


----------



## prettykinks (Oct 12, 2009)

CurlyMoo said:


>



LOL I wasn't expecting to see Luda!


----------



## redantz00 (Oct 12, 2009)

i think the point is that for BW the goal to have long hair is not achieve by all who strive to attain it and It's nice to see BW with long, healthy, textured hair.  I expect non-BW to have long hair (i could be naive)  I want to see my hair texture long and strong so that I can have hope of reaching my goals.  That is a novelty to me...seeing my fellow BW reaching their goals so that one day I maybe able to. 

I agree that not every member is a BW but lets face it....in my opinion only BW have the issues that we have with our hair where a website is needed to discuss and trade ideas. 

Again this is my opinion!


----------



## CurlyMoo (Oct 12, 2009)

Some of you guys are just so irritating. I'm out!


----------



## jamaraa (Oct 12, 2009)

More *Marsha*






Marsha and Mick Jagger w/ their daughter Karis and her new hubby


----------



## Bint Yusef (Oct 12, 2009)

No search required
FOTMs
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/blog.php?u=2&blogcategoryid=3


----------



## FelaShrine (Oct 12, 2009)

Bint Yusef said:


> No search required
> FOTMs
> http://www.longhaircareforum.com/blog.php?u=2&blogcategoryid=3



Now you know that was hard to find.


----------



## msa (Oct 12, 2009)

amara11 said:


> Celestial is baiting yall in the worst way.




Exactly. If folks just ignored her she'd go away. 

I think it's hilarious that she talks about black women having "inferior minds" but she can't even find the search button.


----------



## that_1_grrrl (Oct 12, 2009)

CurlyMoo said:


> Full photo of Tamara Dobson:



She has two BAAs. 

ETA: Actually, I should say, "Her afro has an afro."


----------



## pookaloo83 (Oct 12, 2009)

Celestial said:


> I don't believe you and I'm not going to go back and forth with you about it.





Girl please. What do I have to lie about that for.


----------



## snugglez41685 (Oct 12, 2009)

Dang! I am afraid to post my pic in here after half of the things I have read. I don't want to get criticized. It is a pic of my SO whom is not African-American but Mexican. His hair is really long and I barely saw any guy pics in here and wanted post it.


----------



## Chaosbutterfly (Oct 12, 2009)

jamaraa said:


> Starting an argument w/ you? Gimme a break, I'm simply responding to what you write....another purpose of a messageboard. Please don't act like we've NEVER seen pics of women w/ long hair before either. Pics of non Black women w/ long hair aren't a novelty...pics of BW are. I * DID* thank you for posting the pics that you did post.
> 
> I asked you why you didn't post ANY pics of BW in a thread you started......there's nothing argumentative in that question really. After all, it's rather odd on a site where most of the members are BW and the focus is on care of African textures, not Euro or Asian.



I don't even know why you're bothering yourself, raising your blood pressure and what not. Let her think what she wants to think. 

All I know is that the FOTM and all the progress pics I've seen ain't never lied, and I'll pay attention to them before I pay attention to her. 

Also,  I need to pay homage to my original hair idol. 
















He's not a woman...but he do got some long hurr.


----------



## BeetleBug (Oct 12, 2009)

snugglez41685 said:


> Dang! I am afraid to post my pic in here after half of the things I have read. I don't want to get criticized. It is a pic of my SO whom is not African-American but Mexican. His hair is really long and I barely saw any guy pics in here and wanted post it.



Go ahead and post. The op is just a troll.


----------



## Kneechay (Oct 12, 2009)

march87 said:


> How was it a treat? I found most of the hair pics overwhelming and unflattering.



it was a 'treat' for her. 

A lot of those pics were unflattering, and I doubt many ladies on the board are after hair like a lot of those pics. 

If I get to the point where I have to wash my hair separately from when I shower, I have to reorganize my priorities in life.


----------



## snugglez41685 (Oct 12, 2009)

march87 said:


> Go ahead and post. The op is just a troll.


Thank you march 87.  Now that the coast is clear,lol. In my opinion his hair is long for a guy.


----------



## snugglez41685 (Oct 12, 2009)

Nichi said:


> it was a 'treat' for her.
> 
> A lot of those pics were unflattering, and I doubt many ladies on the board are after hair like a lot of those pics.
> 
> If I get to the point where I have to wash my hair separately from when I shower, I have to reorganize my priorities in life.



LMAOF


----------



## snugglez41685 (Oct 12, 2009)

Chaosbutterfly said:


> I don't even know why you're bothering yourself, raising your blood pressure and what not. Let her think what she wants to think.
> 
> All I know is that the FOTM and all the progress pics I've seen ain't never lied, and I'll pay attention to them before I pay attention to her.
> 
> ...



I was waiting for him to show up in this thread thanks for this!


----------



## BeetleBug (Oct 12, 2009)

snugglez41685 said:


> Thank you march 87.  Now that the coast is clear,lol. In my opinion his hair is long for a guy.



Aww, he's cute.


----------



## snugglez41685 (Oct 12, 2009)

march87 said:


> Aww, he's cute.



Thank you.


----------



## amwcah (Oct 12, 2009)

I went through the first few pages like what the heck is this mess, but I get it now.  LOL!


----------



## mscocoface (Oct 12, 2009)

Her name is Ishe she is a singer and designs earrings.


----------



## mscocoface (Oct 12, 2009)

T'Keyah

Don't let the shrinkage fool you she has a serious head of hair.


----------



## mscocoface (Oct 12, 2009)

Dr. Cornwell - Creator of Sisterlocks


----------



## mscocoface (Oct 12, 2009)

Here hair is much longer now she has a blog called AudreysPleasure


----------



## mscocoface (Oct 12, 2009)

Anyone have pics of the girl from tytecurl?


----------



## snugglez41685 (Oct 12, 2009)

mscocoface said:


> Her name is Ishe she is a singer and designs earrings.



I want my hair to be just like this! I think I found my inspiration!


----------



## jamaraa (Oct 13, 2009)

Good gravy...it's *REAL*. He's MY hair inspo too cuz his stuff is always so shiny! His hair raises my blood pressure...in a good way!  Thanks for posting him. He's one of the few people I've ever seen w/ a texture close to mine (top pic).

That chick don't bug me...she's comic relief. 



Chaosbutterfly said:


> I don't even know why you're bothering yourself, raising your blood pressure and what not. Let her think what she wants to think.
> 
> All I know is that the FOTM and all the progress pics I've seen ain't never lied, and I'll pay attention to them before I pay attention to her.
> 
> ...


----------



## jamaraa (Oct 13, 2009)

Celestial said:


> There is something about you. Those pics of those nonblack women with hair that long is a NOVELTY. Second, I don't have to answer to you and I thought LHCF had other races who are members here. This site is not just for black women and trust me there aren't just black women on this site. The members are focus on any texture or maybe they're not focus on any texture. If they are focused only on African textures they can go to nappturality because *this site is not focused only on African textures.*


 
Umm...actually it IS devoted to the care of African textures. When the site started back in 02 it's purpose was clearly stated. Maybe it changed w/o my noticing it. Maybe the Long Hair Community is a better fit for you?

*No you don't HAVE answer TO me, but you choose to RESPOND to me, so I'll assume you're not adverse to answering simple questions or getting replies.* Logical? Unlike other members, I choose to respond to you. Reasonable behavior for a message board to respond to posts, right? Simple suggestion, if you don't like what I have to say, don't respond. 

As you see there are plenty of pics of BW to be found. 

Nappturality deals w/ natural African textures only, this site deals w/ both natural and relaxed AFRICAN textured hair or was this not apparent when you joined? The pics of the 4 women at the top should've provided a hint. How many of them represent Asians or Causcasins ? 

The diff between Nappturality and here is that this thread and many of your posts wouldn't have been nearly as well received........with good reason.


----------



## Chicoro (Jul 29, 2017)

TeeWhyAre said:


> do y'all mean black women other than the ones we already know of from LHCF? I'd be pleased as punch to toss on some black women but the ones I know are from here or from fotki's I've stalked.
> 
> Sooooo..
> 
> SWEETCASHEW, I hope you don't mind me doing this but you know your hair is amazing: http://regalbal.blogspot.com/



Sigh...love this woman's hair!


----------

